# New Bear Hunts



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm liking it.........a lot.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=33...dwr-announces-changes-to-2015-black-bear-hunt


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I love it! Can't wait until the day that I get to draw a tag!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah this is good news. 

Any ideas on when we'll see a 2015 guidebook?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont have the first clue where to begin bear hunting... but years ago I figured I might try it some day and started applying for just points... got alot of them now. Maybe its time to cash them in for a tag.


-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Archery hunters got the SHORT end of this stick!

Completly lost spring archery bait.

Was given summer bait/bow options, bur VERY ,very few permits..

And only two units for fall archery----Alot of archery opertunity lost!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the fact that firearms may now be used over bait.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Archery hunters got the SHORT end of this stick!
> 
> Completly lst spring archery bait.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's bull crap if you want to bait you have to kill a rubbed up bear or hunt a bait in the fall when food is plentiful. I say rotate the seasons.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> I agree. It's bull crap if you want to bait you have to kill a rubbed up bear or hunt a bait in the fall when food is plentiful. I say rotate the seasons.


I agree. No one wants a rubbed up bear rug. I recommend going to Idaho in the 2 bear areas - two tags for $80 bucks is tough to beat (Really you'll only probably harvest one).


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

My thoughts exactly...I just went from 30+ tags for a bait hunt in the spring to 3 in the summer, and who knows what the apps will look like it might take 15 points to draw an archery tag now!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know where guys are getting their numbers at but there are 21 units and 89 tags to hunt in the summer with bait. No dogs.

Here is a breakdown compared to 2014

Spring: was 20 units/ 255 tags is 16/170 (no baiting in the spring hunt)
Summer: was 0/0 is 21/89 (no dogs in the summer hunt)
Fall: was 22/106 is 24/109 (baiting and dogs allowed)
spot and stalk: was 4/62 is 4/99
premium: was 15/37 is 17/45 (must follow season guidelines)
harvest objective: was 3/30 is 6/75 ( no bait, but dogs allowed on most)
Archery only: was 0/0 is 2/6

Total: was 490 is 593

There has been a net reduction of 139 tags that will allow bait.

Archers can still hunt every season but can only run bait during the summer and fall hunts. Note that dogs are not allowed on any of the summer hunts.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I don't know where guys are getting their numbers at but there are 21 units and 89 tags to hunt in the summer with bait. No dogs.
> 
> Here is a breakdown compared to 2014
> 
> ...


I was specifically talking about bait on my unit without premium tags....was 30+ spring tags and 4 fall tags for bait now there are 3 spring tags and four fall tags that allow bait....where in any of that do the archers get a fair deal?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you saying that there is a spring hunt that does allow baiting?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude, Skinner--------------really?

Last year (and previous years) 250 spring bear permits that could possibly
go to archery/Bait hunters-----100% COMPETELY GONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Zero archery/bait oppertunity in 2015 for spring hunters, WHEN ITS BEST!

VERY FEW summer permits, PLUS adding any weapon to shoot over bait...
Odds shot to chit.

Throw the fall hunt out with gut piles laying everwere............

PLUS, Im just too busy with deer/elk/atelope to mess with fall bear hunting,
Just like alot of other guys............................................


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> Dude, Skinner--------------really?
> 
> Last year (and previous years) 250 spring bear permits that could possibly
> go to archery/Bait hunters-----100% COMPETELY GONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Dude Really??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have your opinion. That is fine. No need yelling me.

Last year I had to compete with a ton of people that want to hunt with dogs. Far fewer bait hunts? Yes....... I know that going in. I know exactly how many tags are available. I bear hunt mainly in Idaho anyhow. I can hunt there or Wyoming every year. Bear tags don't and won't come often in Utah regardless. When I DO draw one I like the fact that I won't need to contend with a bunch hounds running through my bait sites. It will be me and the bears and bait.

The fall hunt stuff you guys throw out is mythical. The ONLY hunts we do in Idaho are fall bait hunts. Never had any of these problems. ALWAYS bring in bears. ALWAYS.

Archery elk then hunt bears in the fall. Plenty of time to do them both. Antelope takes one day where we go. Deer season is on dedicated hunter tag. Plenty of season there too.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I find it interesting there are only about 10 tags available for the Avintaquin unit. Yet not to long ago they made the spring hunt harvest objective with out any opportunity to bait. I'll just aim my money at out of state hunts as someone else suggested. I've never met Goofy Elk and I'm not PRO ARCHERY but I agree with some loss of opportunity.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

it was my understanding the wasatch west spring objective harvest hunt allows bait for any weapon. am i reading that right?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

The Wasatch west Harvest objective permit does NOT allow bait. It states it in the hunt table on page 34 of the proclamation. The bait hunt is a summer hunt starting right after the HO hunt.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

gotcha. i need to look the proc over again


----------

